

ASK PG: Why doesnt PG answer most of the "ASK PG" questions? - aitoehigie

Most of the ASK PG questions on HN are mostly never answered by PG himself, no matter how relevant and important those questions might be.
======
nostrademons
Probably because he's a busy guy, and has plenty to do just answering
questions from entrepreneurs that he has a financial stake in?

------
pg
Often because I don't see them. I wouldn't have seen this one except that so
many people flagged it.

------
nl
1) Most Ask PG questions are dumb. 2) YC Interviews start this week.

~~~
drats
>1) Most Ask PG questions are dumb, including this one.

FTFY

~~~
davidw
Most reddit memes are dumb too, including that one.

~~~
bradhe
> Most reddit memes are dumb too, including that one. > > FTFY

FTFTFYFY

------
jgrahamc
Probably because many are answered by people here who already know what he
would say.

------
kreedskulls
It seems that he responded to this one, you should have asked your question
instead!

~~~
aitoehigie
I already did and he already has

------
lachyg
I would say he answers most of them. The ones that I've seen, he's answered.

